# Is my Gambusia pregnant?



## rcapps

Hey, I know the photo isn't great, but does anyone know if this gambusia is pregnant?

Thanks!

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=19658&size=1


----------



## Goby

Yes, she is definitely pregnant.


----------



## henningc

Looks that way. Watch her, they a fry eating machines.


----------



## rcapps

Thanks to you both! It's been ten days now, and she's bigger than ever but still no fry. I have a separate tank ready for when they do come. I've seen estimates that range from a week to three weeks, but do you guys have any estimate of when they might come? I've read that nutrient availability limits the brood size. Will feeding her more also make her pregnancy last longer?

Thanks again!


----------



## Goby

They usually carry their fry for just under a month. When her dark spot starts to spread apart and looks more like a bunch of tiny dots...she's getting close. A proper diet will not prolong gestation. Good nutrition makes it all happen right on time.


----------



## rcapps

I really appreciate the advice! Thanks so much!


----------



## rcapps

She still hasn't given birth, but the gravid spot is getting larger.


----------



## rcapps

Still no babies. You sure she's pregnant? Could there be something wrong?

It's a 20 gallon tank. Is it possible she will not give birth in a tank that large?

She's also been stressed whenever I vacuum the water. Could this prolong gestation?


----------



## jrman83

Take a new pic and post. The one you originally put up did not look anything like she was pregnant to me. I could see a gravid spot, but you can see that in 1-month old females. I look for the belly to get a near-triangular shape. Once that happens it is usually 1-3 days away.


----------



## rcapps

jrman83 said:


> Take a new pic and post. The one you originally put up did not look anything like she was pregnant to me. I could see a gravid spot, but you can see that in 1-month old females. I look for the belly to get a near-triangular shape. Once that happens it is usually 1-3 days away.


----------



## rcapps

What do you guys think?


----------



## Goby

rcapps said:


> What do you guys think?


I still think she looks pregnant. She may be holding the fry because her mate is nearby. When live fry is my goal, I separate gravid females and place them in their own tank. After she drops the fry she will hunt them and eat them so you'll want to remove her as soon as she's done..


----------



## rcapps

Goby said:


> I still think she looks pregnant. She may be holding the fry because her mate is nearby. When live fry is my goal, I separate gravid females and place them in their own tank. After she drops the fry she will hunt them and eat them so you'll want to remove her as soon as she's done..


She's by herself and has been for a month, so I don't think that's the issue. I just put her in a breeder trap today, so possibly she'll give birth in there. If not, I'll let her out in a few days.


----------



## Goby

rcapps said:


> She's by herself and has been for a month, so I don't think that's the issue. I just put her in a breeder trap today, so possibly she'll give birth in there. If not, I'll let her out in a few days.


lol...oh. In the picture, I thought it looked like there was a fish swimming above her, but after a closer look I see it's just her reflection.


----------



## rcapps

Well still no babies. I'm guessing there's not enough plant life in my aquarium. It's pretty bare, but the plants in there are doing well. What would you suggest I add to get her feeling more comfortable? I've looked at duckweed and possibly more elodea. Thoughts?


----------



## skiffia 1

looks like she may drop soon Gambusia's are very cannibalistic you will need plenty of plants


----------



## Goby

Any variety of plants appropriate for your size tank and lighting would suit a mosquito fish...a variety of height and denseness of foliage. Do you believe she's still pregnant? In the pictures her spot does seem to have changed from small/dark to large/pale...which to me suggests fry growth. Does her pale spot have little black dots in it that sorta twitch sometimes?

We raised mosquito fish in some fairly bare boned environments and not even on purpose. I can't say whether or not plants will work, but it makes sense. If she's alone and pregnant with a changing gravida, I think she would have dropped the fry by now, regardless. However, live bearers can store zygote for many months and even stay beyond the norm in various stage of conceptus. I can't site exact # of weeks, but I've had females give birth months after exposure to a male and others that held their fry for much longer than usual. These fish like warm water...what's the temp? I don't remember if you posted the temp and I'm too lazy to go look. )~ I'd personally keep it mid 80's. 

I also can't remember...did you buy her thinking she may be pregnant or do have a spawning project going?


----------



## rcapps

Goby said:


> Any variety of plants appropriate for your size tank and lighting would suit a mosquito fish...a variety of height and denseness of foliage. Do you believe she's still pregnant? In the pictures her spot does seem to have changed from small/dark to large/pale...which to me suggests fry growth. Does her pale spot have little black dots in it that sorta twitch sometimes?
> 
> We raised mosquito fish in some fairly bare boned environments and not even on purpose. I can't say whether or not plants will work, but it makes sense. If she's alone and pregnant with a changing gravida, I think she would have dropped the fry by now, regardless. However, live bearers can store zygote for many months and even stay beyond the norm in various stage of conceptus. I can't site exact # of weeks, but I've had females give birth months after exposure to a male and others that held their fry for much longer than usual. These fish like warm water...what's the temp? I don't remember if you posted the temp and I'm too lazy to go look. )~ I'd personally keep it mid 80's.
> 
> I also can't remember...did you buy her thinking she may be pregnant or do have a spawning project going?




It does seem like her spot changes. And I'm not sure about whether or not it twitches because she never lets me get too close to her. She's gotten more finicky since I thought she began to show signs of pregnancy.

The temp in my tank is always between 74 and 78 F. I may get a heater if you think that would help. I occasionally add warm water to heat it up a bit, as I'm aware they like warmer water.

I actually got her from a pond before she was sexually mature. She was the biggest female of about 10 fish that I picked up. I kept them all in a 10 gallon tank but a few died due to temperature changes when I moved, and then they started disappearing. I realized that she was probably eating them. I got more plant life, but she finished off the rest of the fish except one male. Then I realized that she was probably pregnant as she was already sexually mature and had begun to grow larger. 

I moved her into my 20 gallon and kept him in the 10 gallon.

A few days ago I became skeptical of her being pregnant since she hadn't given birth, so I moved the male back in. She killed him while I was at school. So now the issue is that I only have one fish, and I'd like to get others, but she has to give birth first so that I can keep the fry in a separate tank.


----------



## Goby

rcapps said:


> It does seem like her spot changes. And I'm not sure about whether or not it twitches because she never lets me get too close to her. She's gotten more finicky since I thought she began to show signs of pregnancy.
> 
> The temp in my tank is always between 74 and 78 F. I may get a heater if you think that would help. I occasionally add warm water to heat it up a bit, as I'm aware they like warmer water.
> 
> I actually got her from a pond before she was sexually mature. She was the biggest female of about 10 fish that I picked up. I kept them all in a 10 gallon tank but a few died due to temperature changes when I moved, and then they started disappearing. I realized that she was probably eating them. I got more plant life, but she finished off the rest of the fish except one male. Then I realized that she was probably pregnant as she was already sexually mature and had begun to grow larger.
> 
> I moved her into my 20 gallon and kept him in the 10 gallon.
> 
> A few days ago I became skeptical of her being pregnant since she hadn't given birth, so I moved the male back in. She killed him while I was at school. So now the issue is that I only have one fish, and I'd like to get others, but she has to give birth first so that I can keep the fry in a separate tank.


That temp is generally fine for keeping mosquito fish, but a little chilly for a drop. If you can get a heater and gradually bump the water temp to about 84, I wouldn't be surprised if you had fry within the week...sooner rather than later. No kidding...so watch close so Mom doesn't gobble them up. And keep me posted...I'm excited for you! )


----------



## rcapps

That's the new set up! Duckweed and hornwort.

I also added the heater as you suggested. Currently I have it set at 82. I added some salt too, as suggested by the guy in a trusted pet store that I go to. He also said that 82 was the max he would set the heater for a freshwater fish and that he would be careful even with that temp.


----------



## rcapps

So I woke up a few minutes ago and went to check on her. Her belly no longer has the dark gravid spot. She looks empty. There's no other word for it. After all of that waiting and putting plants in, adding a heater, and after she's killed so many fish... I believe she gave birth last night and ate the fry. Will they not try to hide from her? I guess a hungry momma will search them out.

Anyhow, I'm tired of keeping a single fish in this nice aquarium, so I'm moving her to my 10 gallon and getting some new fish today. 6 tetras to a 20 gallon sound about right?


----------



## jrman83

They will hide. Wait a few days and you should see some.


----------

